

UnderOS 1.4.0 (a rubymotion based project) is out - MadRabbit
http://under-os.com/2014/05/01/version-140-release/

======
dozzie
Hard to tell what the heck is this. What is rubymotion? What is this
distribution ('cause I doubt it's a totally new operating system) for? What
are the assumptions? All I get on a landing page is some information about
what changed compared to previous release. I don't know what the previous
release was like, so I can't compare.

~~~
MadRabbit
you can click the header link and go to the landing page it has information
about the project

